# Carjacker threatens woman with HIV; She threatens back with a gun



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Carjacker threatens woman with HIV; She threatens back with a gun

Well, another one for the good guys/girls.:smt083 No defenseless victim hear.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

"Your Honor, he threatened to give me a deadly disease; I wasn't in a position to test him to see if he was lying....that's why I had to shoot him."


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Criminals now have a new worry to confront.... Is my victim armed......... :smt1099


----------

